# Hello from central WA



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Shawn. Have fun here.


----------



## slbeasley (May 26, 2006)

*Hello*

Welcome to AT.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## novice-sniper (Apr 7, 2008)

*Washington*

Hey, nice to see some other Washingtonians on here. I'm new to AT as well, but I have come to realize that it is almost as addicting as shooting bows. I live out on the Coast of Washington


----------



## Ders26c (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!* :welcome:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

*Welcome to Archerytalk*

Greetings from Wilbur,Wa. I'm North of you.:darkbeer:


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome: to At


----------

